# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 самых жутких напитков мира

## Irina

*10 самых жутких напитков мира*

На сегодняшний день существует настолько много различных напитков, что иногда, пробуя самые невкусные из них, мы не можем понять, с какой целью их готовят. Возможно, представленные ниже напитки, все же придутся некоторым по вкусу, однако большинство из нас даже не рискнет их попробовать.

*1. Кровь змеи*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Натуральную добытую кровь змеи туристам предлагают на острове Ява в качестве изысканного угощения. По словам местных жителей, этот напиток придает мужчинам силу.

*2. Kopi Luwak*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Kopi Luwak – это один из самых дорогих в мире кофе. Приготовление кофейных зерен для этого напитка довольно сложно. Вначале индонезийские животные съедают кофейные зерна, частично переваривают их и обогащают особыми ферментами, далее продукт выходит из организма, собирается, очищается, жарится и поступает в упаковках в рестораны и кафе.

*3. Cynar*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

По словам опробовавших данный итальянский ликер, этот горько сладкий серо-зеленый напиток пахнет грязным бельем.

*4. Вино с мышами*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Рисовое вино в Корее и Китае настаивается на двух- , трехдневных мышатах. Крохотные трупики, которые произвольно плавают в бутылке, только своим видом отбивают тягу к спиртному.

*5. Jagermeister*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Jagermeister – это горький ликер-битер, произведенный в Германии. Несмотря на раздражающе горький вкус, у данного напитка имеется небольшое количество поклонников.

*6. Кумыс*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кобылье молоко, в отличие от козьего и коровьего, обладает характерным неприятным запахом, а приготовленный из него кисловато-сладкий пенистый кисломолочный напиток понравиться лишь единицам.
*
7. Chicha*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Довольно часто данная мутная жидкость делается из маиса или маниоки. После того, как вы попробуете этот напиток, вас ждет сильное кислое послевкусие.

*8. Квас*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

К сожалению, похоже, что квас считается вкусным жаждоутоляющим напитком лишь в странах СНГ. А вот иностранцы пугаются от одного вида этого мутного напитка.

*9. Unicum*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ликер-диджестив Unicum готовится по секретной формуле из более чем 40 разных трав. Лекарственный вкус этого напитка делает невозможным использование Unicum даже в качестве одного из ингредиентов коктейля.

*10. Чайный гриб — kombucha*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Kombucha – это разлитый на Западе по бутылкам знакомый нам с советских времен квас из чайного гриба. Однако благодаря производителю, взявшемуся за массовое производство kombucha, человечество избавилось от тягостной частой промывки, разделения и размножения чайного гриба.

----------


## ПаранойА

Сделала себе кофе, но после прочтения статьи, особенно пункта 2.
Пить кофе желание у меня напрочь отбило)))

----------


## Irina

В меня после этой статьи наверно ничего кроме воды до утра не влезет. Бррр

----------

